# Programmablaufplan / Aktivitätsdiagramm generieren



## flashray (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein "kleines" Hilfsmittel programmieren, das "fremden" Sourcecode in der Form eines Aktivitätsdiagramms oder ähnlich graphisch aufbereitet und visualisiert.

Habe bereits erste Gehversuche mit PlantUML vorgenommen. Für kleine Beispiel-Sourcecodes (50 bis 100 Zeilen) mit wenig Komplexität konnte ich relativ schnell gute Ergebnisse erzielen. Hingegen das generierte Diagramm für einen Code der länge von ca. 1300 Zeilen war das Diagramm nicht minder unübersichtlich.

Frage: Kennt ihr Alternativen zu PlantUML die möglicherweise besser für mein Anliegen geeignet wären?

Mir geht auch durch den Kopf eine halbautomatische Variante anzuwenden. Die relevanten Codebestandteile extrahieren und in Microsoft Visio zu importieren. Ich hätte zwar die Mühe sämtliche Elemente selbst eigenhändig anzuordnen und zu verknüpfen, jedoch auch die Möglichkeit die Anordnung wirklich übersichtlich zu machen...

Vg Flashray


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

meinst du wirklich Aktivitätsdiagramme oder doch eher Sequenzdiagramme?

Aktivitätsdiagramme habe ich bisher noch nicht aus Sourcen generiert aber Sequenzdiagramme:
... z.Bsp. mit den Eclipse Test und Performance Tools (TPTP) siehe:
http://www.tutorials.de/java/256933...-den-eclipse-test-performance-tools-tptp.html
http://www.eclipse.org/tptp/

Ansonsten schau mal hier:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/51786/recommended-eclipse-plugins-to-generate-uml-from-java-code

Gruß Tom


----------

